# My Lights Died



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have an aquatic life 4 bulb 24in fixture and came home yesterday to see two bulbs not working. I switched the bulbs around and they worked so it was the bulbs. Later the second set were flickering a little and today they dont work either 

Help please  Time for a new unit? or can it be repaired?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Loose wires most likely if it was the ballast it wouldn't work at all. Try taking it apart and making sure all wires are properly secured


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I think the wires are all fine as I did disconnect that and check. How much would the ballast's be if I need to replace? Is it worth it


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The ballasts from AquaticLife (AL) are easy to swop out as the ballasts have the connectors. Call AL to see how much a ballast is. You will have to provide the S/N though.

Otherwise, the ballast info should be printed on the label and you should be able to find a suitable replacement. Last I remember, they used Advance ballasts if they are now AL branded ballasts.

HTH


----------

